# الاجهزة الطبية



## م/عيسى محمد الشامي (3 يونيو 2006)

فيه جهاز لتصوير الفك والاسنان اسمة (((بنوراما)))


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2006)

*م/ عيسى*

اتقصد هذا الجهاز .







يستخدم لأخ مقطع كامل للفك لعدة زوايا .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (8 يونيو 2006)

يوجد جهاز لتصوير الفك بمقطع عرضي مع الاسنان بصوره عامه وهوه احدث من جهاز (xry) واسف لاني لا املك صوره له بس اكيد هوه بانورامه لاني قمت بتنصيب واحد زيو وهوه راقي جدا مع الشكر


----------



## ابو ايه (8 يونيو 2006)

يوجد جهاز لتصوير الفك بمقطع عرضي مع الاسنان بصوره عامه وهوه احدث من جهاز (xry) واسف لاني لا املك صوره له بس اكيد هوه بانورامه لاني قمت بتنصيب واحد زيو وهوه راقي جدا مع الشكر


----------



## tigersking007 (9 يونيو 2006)

دي اول مشاركة لية

ارجو من السادة المهندسين ان يقبلونى مشترك صغير

انا طالب في السنة الأولي من التخصص


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2006)

تحية من الأعماق بك وكل جديد يشترك في هذا القسم الرائع .
وان شاء تجد كل ما يسر ويفرح .

البغدادي


----------



## tigersking007 (10 يونيو 2006)

ترجو منكم المساعده اذا كنت تعرف اى مواقع بها تعريف عن جهاز التخدير وغرفه العمليات لانها مطلوبه منى فى تقرير 40 صفحه ولا اعرف من اتى بالمعلومات التى تملا كل هذه الصفح واشكركم جميعا على هذا الاستقبال الرحب وارجو مساعدتكم وشكرا واشكر المهندس الاخ الكبر السيد شكرىمحمد نورى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يونيو 2006)

الأخ tigersking007

سوف اكتب اليك اسماء الأجهزة المستخدمة في العمليات بالعربي والانكليزي ويمكنك كتابتها في اي 

محرك بحث سوف تجد ما تريد .

1- جهاز التنفس الصناعي ventilator
2-جهاز التخدير anesthesia machine
3-جهاز تخطيط القلب ecg electro cardio gram
4-جهاز سمع نبضات الجنين fetal heart doppler
5-ميزان الاكسجين في الدم finger oximeter
6-السماعة الرقمية visual stethoscope
7-النواظير scopes

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يونيو 2006)

الأخ tigersking007

سوف اكتب اليك اسماء الأجهزة المستخدمة في العمليات بالعربي والانكليزي ويمكنك كتابتها في اي 

محرك بحث سوف تجد ما تريد .

1- جهاز التنفس الصناعي ventilator
2-جهاز التخدير anesthesia machine
3-جهاز تخطيط القلب ecg electro cardio gram
4-جهاز سمع نبضات الجنين fetal heart doppler
5-ميزان الاكسجين في الدم finger oximeter
6-السماعة الرقمية visual stethoscope
7-النواظير scopes

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق

البغدادي


----------



## م/عيسى محمد الشامي (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا م / شكرى محمد نوري على تصوير الجهاز وايضاحه 



((الشامي))


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

